# Freeriden in und um Erlangen



## MHDH (5. Januar 2011)

dibts noch was ausser Rathsberg und Bruck??


----------



## Bikewurst (6. Januar 2011)

Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MHDH (6. Januar 2011)

Naja reicht ja eig. auch...
wie is Bruck denn so??


----------



## Fl!p (7. Januar 2011)

Kommt drauf an, ob du eher auf Abfahrten stehst oder Freeride Touren fahren willst.


----------



## peter.gunz (8. Januar 2011)

was ist bitte bruck. meinst du schmausenbuck also tiergarten nbg?


----------



## JSmith (8. Januar 2011)

Weiß auch net was du mit Bruck meinst. Eventuell meinst du den Reichswald um Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth. Letzteres ist meiner Meinung nach noch das beste Bikegebiet um Erlangen. Am Rathsberg gibts zwar sicher noch die besten Abfahrten, aber viel mehr als runter und wieder hoch fahren geht da halt nicht. Im Reichswald dagegen findet man zumindest auch etwas längere Trails, die auch zum Teil sogar zusammenhängen. 
Aber wirklich Freeridemäßig ist das halt alles nicht. Dafür musst du wohl nach Osternohe fahren oder gleich in den bayrischen Wald oder das Fichtelgebirge.


----------



## Fl!p (8. Januar 2011)

Tennenlohe/Kalchreuth hätte ich jetzt auch noch vorgeschlagen. Da sind aber eher Allmountain/Enduro Touren angesagt. Deswegen hab ich gefragt.


----------



## MHDH (9. Januar 2011)

Ja sry ich mein tennenlohe


----------



## JSmith (9. Januar 2011)

Joa, leider ist ja jetzt die gesamte offene Fläche Pferdegehege, da gabs vorher ein paar Freerideähnliche Sachen. Ansonsten findet man halt den ein oder anderen Sprung im Wald, aber ist halt wie Fl!p schon meinte alles eher AM/Enduro, das wird also eher schwierig mit deinem Bike. Sonst kenn ich außer dem Rathsberg eigentlich nix direkt um Erlangen (wenn du nicht grad auf Dirt oder BMX stehst). Denke für dein Bike taugt der Rathsberg noch am besten. Ansonsten würd ich halt an deiner Stelle lieber öfters nach Osternohe fahren. Aber deinen Bildern nach kennst du dich da ja eh schon aus.^^


----------



## MHDH (9. Januar 2011)

Krieg aber bald nochn lapierre x control...
Gibts dafür karten oä


----------



## JSmith (10. Januar 2011)

Kein Plan ehrlichgesagt, hab das meiste selber erkundet. Aber denke da helfen einem Karten auch net allzu viel (höchstens vll GPS), da sind meistens eh nur die Autobahnen eingetragen. Aber das beste wird sein du fährst mal bei irgendwelchen Leuten mit die sich auskennen. Denke aber grad ist da jetzt eh die reinste Pampe gemischt mit ein paar Schneeresten angesagt, bin selber net allzu aktiv. Aber wenn dein Bike da ist kannst du ja mal den Thread hier ausgraben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=461215&page=10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (10. Januar 2011)

TruppÜ-Platz find ich relativ unspektakulär, dann lieber Kalchreuth - gibt auch ein paar Art Rundkurse bei denen man sich ordentlich abrackern kann.


----------



## JSmith (18. Januar 2011)

Wir waren gestern mal wieder im Reichswald um Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth unterwegs und wurden dabei leider auf das Unangenehmste überrascht. Um das neue Pferdegehege sind leider fast alle Wege entweder überflutet oder von irgendwelchen "zufällig" in die falsche Richtung umgefallenen Bäumen zugemüllt (offensichtlich scheinen es die Förster in diesem Fall mit ihrer Pflicht die Wege freizuhalten nicht  ganz so eng zu sehen, um es noch freundlich auszudrücken)... Wir sind überhaupt bloß zu den Trails gekommen, weil das neue Pferdegehege noch offen ist, was sich aber ja wohl bald auch ändern wird. Dann wird man wohl nur noch hin kommen, wenn man einmal komplett außenrum fährt.
Immerhin in Kalchreuth hat sich die Situation nicht verschlechtert. Man kommt also nach wie vor in den Genuss einer liebevoll angelegten Mondlandschaft. Die Trails sind aber immerhin alle noch gut fahrbar (zumindest die die wir gestern gefahren sind).


----------



## alet08 (19. Januar 2011)

MHDH schrieb:


> dibts noch was ausser Rathsberg und Bruck??



Hetzles? bis hoch sind´s  16km vom ´Steinbach´ aus


----------

